# FC-Betting.com free tips



## fcbetting (Jul 21, 2022)

For today choose combo ticket in Europa League Championship
FK Liepaja -  Young Boys under 4 @1.27
Racing Luxembourg - Cukaricki   under 4

It is to hot in Europe to score.


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 21, 2022)

FK Liepaja - Young Boys under 4 @1.27 0:1 win
Racing Luxembourg - Cukaricki under 4  1:4 lose


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 24, 2022)

Reims - Villareal 1st half over 0.5
Feyenrood - Lyon 1st half over 0.5


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 25, 2022)

Reims - Villareal 1st half over 0.5 WIN
Feyenrood - Lyon 1st half over 0.5 WIN


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 26, 2022)

Dudelange – Pyunik /Pyunik over 1.5 @3.25


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 26, 2022)

Dudelange – Pyunik /Pyunik over 1.5 @3.25 1:4  WIN


----------



## ken (Jul 27, 2022)

Very nice streaks. Do you have picks with corner markets and cards ?


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 30, 2022)

Depends. When Betfury offer it, sometimes I play it. Mostly I play corners in live.


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 30, 2022)

Ajax - PSV SuperCup over 2.5 total


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 30, 2022)

Ajax - PSV SuperCup over 2.5 total 3:5 win


----------



## fcbetting (Aug 1, 2022)

Sochaux - Paris FC 1st half over 0.5
Magdeburg E. Frankfurt 1st half over 0.5


----------



## fcbetting (Aug 2, 2022)

Sochaux - Paris FC 1st half over 0.5 lose
Magdeburg E. Frankfurt 1st half over 0.5 win


----------



## ken (Aug 19, 2022)

fcbetting said:


> Depends. When Betfury offer it, sometimes I play it. Mostly I play corners in live.


Okay thanks for your suggestion. I will start playing it live too and see if the odds are better


----------

